# 50/50 Money Race at Mikes 8/6



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

We are having a 50/50 race saturday, August 6th. We will be starting @ 6:00 pm. Look for a great crowd.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Hopefully we will have a good turnout.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Hope so.....This has bee scheduled for quite some time now on CV's Schedule. Just remember guys.....The more entries, The bigger the payout!


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

Looking like I might make it this weekend, need to dust of the cars!


----------



## csmartin732 (Aug 4, 2011)

where can I find out about the classes that are going to be run. I have a 2wheel drive traxxas but mostly see 4 wheel drive class running.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

If there are enough 2wd SC's they will run them or you have the choice to run with the 4wd.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Come get you some short course Derek!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

I am looking forward to some great racing. I have a little suprise for the 4wd SC Guys........


----------



## csmartin732 (Aug 4, 2011)

Is there any sort of rules guide or class description. I am as green as they come to rc racing and cant remember half of the questions I would like to ask when I am at the track practicing. Do you have to have a transponder to race?- I dont. Also should I sign up for a ROAR membership etc. One of you veterans give a fella the rundown. Thank for the help so far and thanks in advance for the answers to these questions.


----------



## mj270wsm (Feb 1, 2011)

call the hobby shop talk to Smilly or Jarame 281-577-8250:work:


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

C'mon guys.......Lets get this thread going.........Who's gonna be here? The more entries, The more $$$$ to be given out. We will be starting @ 6pm, and be finishing "Under the Lights", When its a bit cooler, lol. Anybody that has not ran on the new layout does not know what your missing. Its awesome....


----------



## Gulf Coast RaceWay (Dec 12, 2006)

Sign up will close at 5pm Saturday, I look forward to seeing some good racing.


----------



## team420! (Apr 30, 2010)

I plan on running, but I think a lot of folks want to check out how hot it really gets during the HOTTEST part of the day.


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

New rig, just getting to know it but have to work! Each Saturday for this month! Suxxx!


----------



## ProBroAndy (May 2, 2011)

Anyone running 1/8 truggy? I'll come if so, but id rather not if I gotta run with buggies. Also, how long are the mains set?


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Wasn't any truggies last weekend, but I'm sure they will be racing truggies at the Katy track if thats what you craving for.


----------



## team420! (Apr 30, 2010)

With all due respect "killerkustoms", you have as much a clue of what classes will run as Kareem Jackson does playing cornerback for the Texans!


----------



## Gulf Coast RaceWay (Dec 12, 2006)

Truggies at the club level of racing are not as popular as they used to be, but if three show up you will have a class if not i will find a place for you.


----------



## j-e (Jun 22, 2011)

Smiley said:


> I am looking forward to some great racing. I have a little suprise for the 4wd SC Guys........


daym it! i'm gonna have to pull a lot of strings to make it, after using all my charm on my fiance last weekend to get in the fri and sat races...

i had fun trading paint with m. david last weekend, but, to get schooled, by perhaps the most consistant driver at mikes, IMO, would be fun as well. and i hope that brandi has her 4x4 ready and run'n. idk, hopefully i can make it, if not, i'll be pulling for brandi to take the win.


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

ProBroAndy said:


> Anyone running 1/8 truggy? I'll come if so, but id rather not if I gotta run with buggies. Also, how long are the mains set?


Bring It!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

a new guy might be showing up in the sc class......hehehehehehehehe. wont be this weekend though


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Finally race day! see you guys this afternoon, be careful its going to be hot.


----------



## Gulf Coast RaceWay (Dec 12, 2006)

Walked down to the track their is quite a few people running, including David Joor.


----------



## Gulf Coast RaceWay (Dec 12, 2006)

Thank you to everyone that came out to nite we had some good races and some new race winners, congratulations to all the winners. 

We are racing Friday night at 7:30pm electric only, Saturday night at 6pm, and sunday is off road practice and we are having another Moto Gp race (rc motorcycles) on sunday at 2 pm.

I hope everyone had a safe trip home and we will see you next time.:texasflag


----------



## j-e (Jun 22, 2011)

sounds like a good time was had. i wished i could've made it, but my charm told me that it would be better to wait, than to try to make every race... i enjoyed my night in though. see yall at the next one!


----------

